# nach jedem Neustart Treiber neu installieren ?



## Abaddon (25. November 2008)

Moin ! 

Mein Mitbewohner hat ein Problem mit seiner Festplatte, seinem Motherboard und Windows XP.

Vorneweg : Es handelt sich um 

- eine Original XP Version mit Servicepack 3

- ein Abit AV8 Motherboard 

- eine Samsung HD 321KJ Festplatte ( 320 Gigabyte )

- den Treiber VIA SATA RAID 4.30g



Nach jedem Neustart muss der oben genannte Treiber erneut installiert werden, weil er im Gerätemanager als fehlerhaft ( gelbes Ausrufezeichen ) deklariert wird. Am Ende der Installation wird ein Reboot verlangt, nach diesem Reboot existiert der Treiber fehlerfrei im System.
Sobald das System jedoch erneut gestartet wird, wird der Treiber wieder mit einem gelben Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager angegeben.

Auf die Hardware, also die Platte, wirkt sich das Ganze jedoch nicht aus. Es scheint sich nur um ein Treiberproblem zu handeln. Ältere Treiber funktionieren ebenfalls nicht.

Weiß jemand Rat ? Direct X Diag poste ich gerne noch, falls erforderlich.


----------



## Wolf2660 (25. November 2008)

Hi,

Lad dir doch mal den neusten Treiber hier runter.

MfG


----------



## Abaddon (25. November 2008)

Die neuste Treiberversion zeigt an, dass es auf dem System keine zu unterstützende Hardware gäbe.


----------



## amdintel (25. November 2008)

ein Neuer Treiber behebt so was auch nicht,
also entweder ist die HW nicht ganz in Ordnung ,
oder das Windows  ist kaputt und regestiert keine installierten Treiber  mehr richtig ?
ich schätze mal , eins von beiden wird das sein ?


app tritt der Fehler denn auch ohne SP3 auf, also mit SP2;  könnte vielleicht am SP3 liegen, einige haben Probleme damit  auch so Treiber Geschichten, 
was ich in dem versuchen würde , wenn es an der HW nicht liegt ,  das  SP3  dann alle Treiber und MS Pachtes de. installieren ,
Registrie  reinigen,  den PC Neu booten ,  dann zu aller erst das SP3  installieren ,
 dann  nur die MS Patches nur für das SP3  installieren keine anderen 
und zu aller letzt wieder alle Treiber  die der PC braucht ?  Dazu würde ich alle Treiber entpacken so fern diese gepackt sind oder als EXE sind und Verz. weise auf eine CD packen, den PC Neu booten und den PC selber nach benötigten Treibern suchen lassen.


----------



## Abaddon (25. November 2008)

neue Festplatte und neues Mainboard, den Fehler in der Hardware zu suchen ist demnach vermutlich überflüssig.

ob eine Deinstallation des Servicepacks und der Patches ( soweit vorhanden ) zur Lösung des Problems beiträgt, ist meiner Meinung nach ein wenig fraglich, aber versuchen werd ich's mal.


----------



## Spacerat (25. November 2008)

Deinstalliere mal sämtliche Treiberrückstände, führe dann Folgendes aus:


Drücke und halte die Windows-Taste, drücke dabei auf "Pause".
Wähle "Erweitert" -> "Umgebungsvariablen", dann bei "Systemvariablen" auf "Neu"
Tippe als Variablennamen ein: devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices
Tippe als Variablenwert ein: 1
Starte neu
Installiere den Treiber neu, starte neu, sodass der Treiber genutzt wird (ohne das gelbe !)
Öffne den Gerätemanager und wähle "Ansicht" -> "Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen"
Entferne den/die halbdurchsichtigen Treiber unter "IDE ATA/ATAPI-Controller" (Bezeichnung kann abweichen).
starte neu
Nun sollte der alte Treiber dem nicht mehr in die Quere kommen, wodurch der neue Fehlerfrei funktionieren kann.

Da dies hier sehr Systemkritisch ist: ich übernehme keine Haftung für evtl. Schäden am System. Führe Sicherheitshalber auch ein Backup durch, erstelle vllt auch einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt, evtl. hast du bei einem Startproblem Zugriff drauf.
In der Regel sollte aber nichts passieren.


----------



## amdintel (26. November 2008)

Abaddon schrieb:


> neue Festplatte und neues Mainboard, den Fehler in der Hardware zu suchen ist demnach vermutlich überflüssig.
> 
> ob eine Deinstallation des Servicepacks und der Patches ( soweit vorhanden ) zur Lösung des Problems beiträgt, ist meiner Meinung nach ein wenig fraglich, aber versuchen werd ich's mal.


eine andere Lösung wüsste ich  jetzt auch nicht ,
es ist ja noch nicht erforscht warum der ein oder andere Probleme - (Treiber Probleme bekommen) , ich vermute , das die alten installierten Pachtes  für das SP2 in Verbindung mit dem Neuem SP3 die Treiber Probleme auslösen , oder wenn davor Treiber installiert waren ?  das bei manchen auslösen können?  das da irgend etwas blockt oder blockiert in Windows ? Also ich würde das so machen ,alles runter an Treibern und Pachtes,
(ich weis nicht,  ob XP SP2 einen speziellen MS Pacht braucht , damit das SP3 installiert werden kann, bei ist Vista , ist es so)  , das sollte man dann drauf machen,
Reg.Dat reinigen , PC Neu Booten  das SP 3 installieren Neu Booten  dann die MS PAchtes für das SP3 und dann  Treiber installieren   und immer schön dazischen Neu booten lassen, kann also nur versuchen ob das was bringt ? 
Wenn du aber deinen PC so gekauft hast, also XP gleich mit Sp3 ,  oder als 1. Installation XP gleich  mit SP3 ohne diese SP2 MS PAchtes installiert hattest ,   dann ist es was anderes .


----------



## gettohomie (26. November 2008)

ist er der admi ?


----------



## Spacerat (26. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> ist er der admi ?



wäre er keiner, würde Windows die Installation des Treibers generell verweigern.


----------



## Abaddon (26. November 2008)

@ spacerat :

das hat so leider auch nicht geklappt, es wurde kein " halbdurchsichtiger " treiber gefunden. das problem besteht weiterhin.


----------

